# Hot Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Sun was brutal and LGMouth tough to get too bite. Did some flipping and did real good in heat of the day. Then as the golden hour approached the LGMouth looked up and we had two doubles and almost landed a monster Potomac Pike. A lot of nice chunky LGMouth caught.

















Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiice


----------

